# Wheelchair/scooter rental



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of somewhere in the Alicante area where I could rent an electric wheelchair or scooter to take on a cruise.

We wll depart from Valencia and none of the usual cruise wheelchair rental companies cover that port (it appears only Barcelona).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Does anyone know of somewhere in the Alicante area where I could rent an electric wheelchair or scooter to take on a cruise.
> 
> We wll depart from Valencia and none of the usual cruise wheelchair rental companies cover that port (it appears only Barcelona).


we used to have a place in javea - but I just googled & can't find them....

you could try Help of Denia - if they can't help they could probably recommend somewhere


----------

